# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Chas and Carl

## eastenders mad

i think they should be together they both suit eac other i hope when Chloe goes they should go back with each other

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah they really should.

----------


## Rebecca Smith

Chas will be also be leaving soon though, as the actress is pregnant with her first child

----------


## SoapWatcher

Yeah but shes coming back

----------


## Jemma

Well Chloe and Chas are leaving so everyone will have to find out about the non-existent baby and the poison pen letters soon and I hope when they do that Chas gives her a good punch and carl dumps her, preferably somewhere public like the pub.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I've heard that Carl and Chas don't get back together, I'm not sure if this is true though I hope not, they make a great couple.

----------


## asforgrant

chas and carl are cute together they are soul mates chole is a total monster  :Mad:

----------


## *JSW*

Well something's going to happen soon...

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

i love cha and carl lets hope when lucy gets back off maternity leave they will eventually get back toghther and have a baby so chas acan prove she can be a good mother

----------


## Soaps King

*[FONT=Comic Sans MS]Chas ends up finishing with Denzil when she comes back from the army- Rumors he had an affair, But i have no idea if she ends with Carl.
I hope they do though!![/FONT*  :Cheer:

----------


## Becksfanz

Oh yeah Carl and Chas should be together! Defo!

----------


## RealityGap

I think that they would make a strong couple, would be good to see it working out between them

----------


## angelblue

I heard the actress will be leaving in may but wont be having that long off because she gets bored when not working?

----------


## Jemma

Yeah the actress is preganant so she'll be on maternity leave, that means there's not long before she leaves for her and Carl to get back together!  :Sad:

----------

